# 2008 Outback 30Bhq For Sale In North Carolina



## Signguy

sold!


----------



## Signguy

Sold!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That was fast!!

Getting something new?


----------



## Signguy

Sadly no.... have to pay for College and budget won't allow for toys.... thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Signguy said:


> Sadly no.... have to pay for College and budget won't allow for toys.... thanks!


Darn kids.... ullhair:


----------

